# Phrag. Haley Decker



## e-spice (Jan 28, 2013)

This plant is getting pretty big now. It's the first kovachii hybrid I've had that has a multiple branchings on a spike. The form is typically very good but not so much on this time for whatever reason.

e-spice


----------



## Dido (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow it onyl what I can say, can you show us the hole beauty 
congrats for that beauty


----------



## Secundino (Jan 28, 2013)

Schlimii and bessae obviuosly help, great display, an awesome plant!


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 28, 2013)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 28, 2013)

Great! I would like to see the whole plant as well. Mine is also in spike.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 28, 2013)

Great color on your clone.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 28, 2013)

wow!
A really mature kovachii hybrid showing it's potential.
Worth a award?
I too would like to see a whole plant photo.
David


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 28, 2013)

that is excellent


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 28, 2013)

Impressive !!!! Jean


----------



## Brabantia (Jan 28, 2013)

Stunning plant and extraordinary flowers, congrats to the grower !!


----------



## fbrem (Jan 28, 2013)

very nice


----------



## Chuck (Jan 28, 2013)

Very nice colour on a well grown plant.

Chuck


----------



## Cheyenne (Jan 28, 2013)

This is great. I have a kovachii hybrid that will branch a little, but not like this. Way to go. This will just get better and better. Good color too.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow! Yay besseae hybrids! I've never seen a non-4N St. Ouen (hint colchicine tickled EYOF stock via Piping Rock) throw that kind of multiple branching influence! Is that a Piping Rock or Orchidview product? Maybe all the effort to make the number of blooms affected the form.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 28, 2013)

I like this!


----------



## Hera (Jan 28, 2013)

Awesome color and beautiful pouches.


----------



## e-spice (Jan 28, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Wow! Yay besseae hybrids! I've never seen a non-4N St. Ouen (hint colchicine tickled EYOF stock via Piping Rock) throw that kind of multiple branching influence! Is that a Piping Rock or Orchidview product? Maybe all the effort to make the number of blooms affected the form.



Thanks to everyone for the comments. I did get it from Piping Rock in 2007 as the first legal kovachii hybrids were released. I've told the story here before but when it arrived as a seedling it was so small it almost came apart in my hands when I was repotting it. Now it's a big husky, multiple growth plant. I'll try to take a full plant picture tonight.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks. It must have been made from that EYOF St.Ouen I took the bad photos of at the North Jersey (USA) show 2 weeks ago.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 28, 2013)

That is definitely an outstanding plant and the flowers are stunning.


----------



## junglejim (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow, how amazing from a little phragling that would about come apart in your hand! Smile at it for all of us every time you see it! Wow!


----------



## e-spice (Jan 29, 2013)

Full plant picture:







Updated photo:


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice photos!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow! Do you live in a castle?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow! Enshrined!


----------



## chrismende (Jan 30, 2013)

What a wonderful plant and an inspiration to all of us! Could you let us know about your culture?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrismende (Jan 30, 2013)

What a wonderful plant and an inspiration to all of us! Could you let us know about your culture?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 31, 2013)

great flowers!


----------



## Jason Fischer (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow, bravo. I've only had a few of the species kovachii reach this size (the largest one, 'Moyobamba' is 10 growths currently)... but never one of the hybrids. For me, they grow one or two new growths at a time. 

I assume you are growing semi-hydro?


----------



## Heather (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow! That's awesome!!!


----------



## phraggy (Feb 1, 2013)

A wonderful, well grown, beautifully photographed kovachii hybrid. Love the deep colouring and the spectacular branching.
Looks like your so proud ( and rightly so ) that you have given it pride of place in your home.

Ed


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 1, 2013)

Quite beautiful!!!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 1, 2013)

Quit a treat! The form might be a bit off but hey it has color and character!!


----------



## Justin (Feb 1, 2013)

wow what are you feeding that thing lol! nice!


----------



## e-spice (Feb 1, 2013)

Well a huge thank you for the comments!

Some people have asked about the culture so here it is. I grow this plant in S/H medium in a 5.5-inch pot under a 250-watt HPS light in my basement. It gets no natural light. I try to water it at least once every two days and mist it daily. I use RO water with Michigan State-type fertilizer. The humidity is anywhere from 40% to about 80% when I'm misting. The temperature is anywhere from about 60F to 80F. That's about all I can think of.

It's really just a good grower and good plant. It currently has eleven growths, some new some old. It had six flowers open earlier this week. Feel free to ask me any other questions.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2013)

Why do your windows look like a castle!?


----------



## e-spice (Feb 1, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Why do your windows look like a castle!?



Eric - that is just a small window on our porch. It is elevated high enough so it makes taking a picture pretty easy. I usually take the picture so you can't see it but this time I left it because the plant was so big.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow! That is a gorgeous specimen plant and flowers, very well grown...
And what a show stopper! Congratulation!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh, so it is outdoors therefore no glass!  Is your whole house made of that stone? The R-factor must be amazing!!!


----------

